# coming soon!



## 37fleetwood (Feb 27, 2013)

more when it arrives!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sweet. When`s she coming home?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 27, 2013)

supposed to be on it's way!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Cool Scott glad you finally got it. That Schwinn juvenile seat kinda makes the bike and you being a dainty guy it should fit just right! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 28, 2013)

*The seat & the red grips with streamers make the bike*

Maybe you should just give the rest of the bike to me ---


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice!..............


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Wow!*

I want to find a Yard sale like that!! 







37fleetwood said:


> more when it arrives!


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## ejlwheels (Mar 4, 2013)

The headset cups look like those on a teens Indian?


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 7, 2013)

ejlwheels said:


> The headset cups look like those on a teens Indian?




Scott-What do you know about that? Was that a 1 year feature?


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2013)

Going to a good home!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 7, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Scott-What do you know about that? Was that a 1 year feature?




not sure how long they used them, but a few years. seems only on Dayton line bikes. here is the catalog page and a closeup of the inset.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 23, 2013)

I got a box today!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## OldRider (Mar 23, 2013)

Hats off to a beautiful Huffman, Scott. I love the fenders!


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for a fun presentation! It really was exciting. I'm serious!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 23, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Thanks for a fun presentation! It really was exciting. I'm serious!




originally I planned on posting this first, but decided against it.
you can go back and play this and go through them again, it makes it more exciting!
[video=youtube_share;6-9F_HWel5g]http://youtu.be/6-9F_HWel5g[/video]


----------



## Boris (Mar 23, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha! Even more better* with the music.


Yes I know, terrible grammar.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## slick (Mar 23, 2013)

I think i just threw up in my mouth....ANOTHER HUFFMAN? Who said these bikes were "RARE?" 

Jeez, i've seen so many,it's like seeing a horse drawn carriage in the year 1932 when good ole Henry Ford came out with the V8 motor. Who cares about the model "T's" Model "A's" and carriages when you can have a flathead V8. Change the shoes on my horse...WHAT? 

The crows beak guards are more plentiful then the aluminum SHELBY AIRFLOW guard.  Even the steel Shelby Airflow guards are more rare!!!

I guess we'll see how many show up July 7th huh?? Long Beach baby...Long Beach.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 23, 2013)

slick said:


> I think i just threw up in my mouth....ANOTHER HUFFMAN? Who said these bikes were "RARE?"
> 
> Jeez, i've seen so many,it's like seeing a horse drawn carriage in the year 1932 when good ole Henry Ford came out with the V8 motor. Who cares about the model "T's" Model "A's" and carriages when you can have a flathead V8. Change the shoes on my horse...WHAT?
> 
> ...




you're funny, I like you..:o


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 24, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> you're funny, I like you..:o




Very nice,men now you'll have to find a tank and those twin light again!?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2013)

20 minutes and an SOS pad...


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 24, 2013)

That is another nice Huffman out in the daylight of California......!


----------



## slick (Mar 24, 2013)

So it only takes 20 minutes to polish a turd? HAHA!! It's ok. We have the same relationship as Mr. Marko and Vince on here. Fun is fun buddy. It does look great. Is there anyway to poish out the braze mark? Heavier polish?? I see you are prepping for the Team Shelby invasion? So am I. Lots of new goodies for the Airflow this weekend.................


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2013)

slick said:


> Lots of new goodies for the Airflow this weekend.................




Did you find one of the accessory boxes? you know, the one you put over it so people don't tease you. 
I think I have a huge painting tarp if you guys need... you know for the invasion...


----------



## slick (Mar 24, 2013)

No need for the tarp. I have a BIG LONG ROLL of RED CARPET we will be parked on for the invasion. HAHA!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 24, 2013)

slick said:


> No need for the tarp. I have a BIG LONG ROLL of RED CARPET we will be parked on for the invasion. HAHA!!




I found the song they used to play on the Shelby commercials:

[video=youtube_share;rDEQY4Qliag]http://youtu.be/rDEQY4Qliag[/video]


----------

